# Can anyone recommend a portable vacuum cleaner?



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I usually have to haul out the vacuum cleaner from the house everytime I want to hoover out the car, which can be a pain if you've not really got the time for a 'proper' hoover out, so I was thinking of buying a hand held cleaner for occasional use.

I reckon the type which plugs into the cigarette lighter, rather than the rechargeable type, is probably going to be the better option as you won't be running out of charge?

Are these hand held cleaners any good, or am I waisting my time and money? Can anyone recommend one of these?

Came across this one at Halfords, which seems to fit the bill? Amazon also appear to have the same one at a lower price.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

I got the Dyson handheld for Xmas. Haven't used it properly yet but seems quite powerful.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive got one too - doesn't last long and its rather heavy for a handheld.
Does work though.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

damo said:


> I got the Dyson handheld for Xmas. Haven't used it properly yet but seems quite powerful.


I got one for the Mrs,,,, ooops my car ,, no the Mrs     :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I agree, the DHH is great, but ours is for indoor use only. I use an old upright Dyson for car cleaning.

No handheld will come close to the suction of plug-in cleaner.

Have you ever used a 12v drill? Utter s***e, aren't they? Besides the cord to the cigarette lighter will get in your way.

Store a cyclinder vacuum in your garage. A lot less cumbersome than the upright without losing the power.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a Hoover handheld vacuum that is mains powered and I find it 10x better than any of the recharge/12v ones that I have used in the past


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hand held dc powered or re-chargeables are not worth the money...really lack in any suction.

Plenty 240v cheapies in the DIY and similar stores...that's where mine come from. When they're bust (or full :wink: )I take it back and get a free replacement.

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hand held dc powered or re-chargeables are not worth the money...really lack in any suction.
> 
> Plenty 240v cheapies in the DIY and similar stores...that's where mine come from. When they're bust (or full :wink: )I take it back and get a free replacement.
> 
> Dave


    :wink:

http://uk.gizmodo.com/2006/10/13/dysons ... d_suc.html


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

10 minutes is long enough to vacuum a car...


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

We have one of these:-










It's a turbo-vac available from Lakeland. Has very impressive suction and knocks the spots off any battery operated offering. The only downside is it is very noisy!!


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

Handheld dyson is good for day-to-day care, but for actually cleaning the car (once every 3 months or whenever I get to it) I pull out the wet/dry vac. It's strong enough to get into all the crevices and whatnot.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Dyson? Personally I swear totally against them. Fall apart and breakdown far too easily. Sister had a handheld, lasted 6 months before packing up. Replacement wasn't any better. :?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Dyson? Personally I swear totally against them. Fall apart and breakdown far too easily. Sister had a handheld, lasted 6 months before packing up. Replacement wasn't any better. :?


Totally agree  
My son had 2 and they were cheap plastic, unreliable, rubbish.

Got a miele cylinder myself (mains) and it's so powerful that I get worried it'll suck the bloody carpets up. :lol:

Must admit the best portable vacuum cleaner I've ever had was my ex-wife. Terrific. :wink: (Only joking girls).


----------

